# Kindle for the Apple ipad announcement.



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

From the arstechnica.com website:

"Amazon's announcement Thursday included a reference to a soon-to-be iPad version of the Kindle software. Whether this will differ from the already existing version of Kindle for iPhone OS (which will be able to run on the iPad by default) remains to be seen, but an iPad-specific version of the software will certainly be welcome to those who have already invested in Kindle books and aren't yet ready to start using Apple's own iBookstore."

Hurray!  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!!!

Great news, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Cool. 

I have a couple books I want to buy that I am waiting till ibooks comes out so I can compare. Although, I am getting turned off to proprietary file types and device specific requirements of ebooks.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful that we will not only be able to run the current app for Kindle books by default, but now Amazon will be coming out with an App specifically for our iPads?

It just keeps gets better and better.I love it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[offtopic] 
Sugar, do you have a firm date on the shipping of the iPad 3G/Wifi? (Looking at your siggy bar.) And where on iPadforums.net can one get that--I was going to put it on my profile there...
[/offtopic]

[ontopic]
I hope they have it out by Apr 3....

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hi Betsy

The date in the sig is just using the end of April as a ship date,as so far no other date has been confirmed.

You get the sig by going to this site http://www.ipadforums.net/sig/ and giving your email addy and the model of iPad you ordered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to use it on ipadforums.net....although it shows 15 days to ship, and I count 14 days.  I guess they're counting today....

Betsy


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my $0.02 for what it is worth. Apple controls what apps are available for the iPhone, so in all probability they will control what apps are available for the iPad. Every book that is bought from amazon is a book sale lost for Apple, so I am putting my money on Apple won't let the Amazon app work on the iPad. I could be wrong, it has been known to happen once or twice in the past.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible.  It's also possible that they are interested in poaching Kindle owners from Amazon who already have a substantial investment in Amazon books...   I'm not buying it primarily as a reader, so if it won't read Kindle books, it's not a big deal for me, though it might be for others.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Here is my $0.02 for what it is worth. Apple controls what apps are available for the iPhone, so in all probability they will control what apps are available for the iPad. Every book that is bought from amazon is a book sale lost for Apple, so I am putting my money on Apple won't let the Amazon app work on the iPad. I could be wrong, it has been known to happen once or twice in the past.


I will be REALLY surprised if Apple allows a Kindle iPad app for the exact reason you stated.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

They allow apps that compete with iTunes so why wouldn't they allow kindle for iPad? I have no doubts they'll allow it. Guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

The Kindle App already exists.
Amazon has themselves said they are going to be coming out with a "Kindle for iPad" .
I am sure those who are against Apple hope and pray that Kindle books are not a possibility on the iPad.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Oh and then there is the fact that Barnes & Noble are releasing an iPad specific App,and we all know Amazon isn't going to let B&N have that edge on the e-book market. 
http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/Unbound-nook-and-BN-eReader-Blog/eBooks-B-amp-N-eReader-for-iPad-Coming-Soon/ba-p/495666


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ibooks isn't and won't be an ipad only app anyway. We will be able to use it on iphone and ipod touch.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Here is my $0.02 for what it is worth. Apple controls what apps are available for the iPhone, so in all probability they will control what apps are available for the iPad. Every book that is bought from amazon is a book sale lost for Apple, so I am putting my money on Apple won't let the Amazon app work on the iPad. I could be wrong, it has been known to happen once or twice in the past.


using that "logic" pandora and Sirius/XM et al wouldn't have apps either because they compete with the itunes music store. And yet there they are, available.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Just an update of sorts :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000490441


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Love these features of the new iPad App:

- Get the best reading experience available on your tablet computer including the iPad. No Kindle required

- Tailored to the size, look, and feel of your tablet computer

- Customize background color and font size to ease eye strain

- Adjust screen brightness from within the app to make reading easier

- Page turn animation replicates the look of turning a page in a book. Or choose Basic Reading Mode for a simpler and unadorned reading experience


----------

